

To all the rejected - gajda

Stop at nothing.<p>Nobody needs a permission to start or continue his dreams and his passion.<p>Keep on doing what you're great at!
======
crazyguy3
This kind of relates to my post:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5564676>

